# ACI Design Handbook vs. PCA Notes on ACI 318-05



## knelli (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi,

We have the PCA Notes on ACI 318-05 and just received a flyer from ACI on the ACI Design Handbook - Design of Structural Reinforced Concrete Elements in Accordance with ACI 318-05.

If you have either or both of these books, what is your opinion on the usefullness of the ACI Handbook in comparison to the PCA notes. I am not overly impressed with the layout of the PCA Notes on ACI 318-05 and wonder if it would be worth investing in the ACI Design Handbook when studying for the S2.

Thanks!

-K


----------



## Hromis1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I will admit never having cracked those PCA notes books open except to write my name in them.

I hate to admit it, but some of the PPI books were much better organized as a study guide and reference during the exam. (The PPI Seismic one is actually quite good, with a good back ground on cade changes for the "old timers" like me). There are significant changes in the ACI 318-05 compared to prior versions, but the PPI concrete book did a far job on those also. I have the 318-08 notes and code sitting next to me now, but am afriad to use them as I think it will confuse me. I know there are even more changes in that version, but at last they are changing the layout and it is more logical....to bad the exam is not on that version. It almost is logical.

The 318-08 notes is pretty good, just not well indexed. I have never looked at the version for 318-05 (do not have it).

Maybe someone else on this site can comment on the 05 versus the 08 versions and if they were helpful during the exam.

But to put this into to perspective, on the last exam there were three books that I had purchased "just in case". Two of them had good indexes that may have saved my "behind" on two or three odd-ball questions.

If that is the thing that puts my score over the cut off on the exam, it would be well worth the money I spent it.


----------



## ARLORD (Dec 10, 2009)

For concrete review for either SE I or SE II, I highly recommend the following:

http://www.ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=STR...r=CSCO&amp;psp=

This was all I needed for concrete review, including the codes and a text book.

I actually still use it for work. I just used it yesterday.


----------

